# Ajax und Validation ohne große Umstrukturierung



## denki (8. Dez 2009)

Hab eine ziemlich komplexe Webanwendung mit JSP und Servlets realisiert.

Nun möchte ich verschiedene Ajax-Funktionen sowie Formular-Validierung elegant in meine Applikation einbinden. 

Habe ziemlich wenig Ahnung von Frameworks.

Gibt es dazu Frameworks, die ich verwenden kann, ohne mein komplettes Projekt umstrukturieren zu müssen? Wenn ich jetzt auf JSF oder Struts umstelle, könnte das ein großes Umfangen werden, oder?

Kann mir irgendwer passende Frameworks vorschlagen, mit denen ich nicht mein ganzes Projekt umstrukturieren muss?

Danke schon im Voraus...


----------



## faulelotte (8. Dez 2009)

Einfachst Möglichkeit wäre wahrscheinlich sowas wie DWR zu nutzen. Damit bekommst du zumindest die Ajax Funktionalitäten ziemlich schnell nachträglich integriert.
Und so könnte man auf Basis von DWR und Spring Validation die Validierung noch miterledigen.Ajax Form Validation Using Spring and DWR | Java.net

Hoffe, das das fürs erste schon mal etwas weiterhilft


----------



## denki (8. Dez 2009)

Ok danke erstmal.. Werde ich mich anschauen.. Hab mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut.. Was haltest du eigentlich von "AjaxAnywhere" oder der "Ajax JSP Tag Libary"..?


----------



## faulelotte (8. Dez 2009)

denki hat gesagt.:


> Ok danke erstmal.. Werde ich mich anschauen.. Hab mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut.. Was haltest du eigentlich von "AjaxAnywhere" oder der "Ajax JSP Tag Libary"..?



Da muß ich leider bei beiden passen. :noe:

Das letzte mal das ich sowas mal direkt für eine Velocity View genutzt hab, ist leider zum einen schon 
über 2 Jahre her und da hab ich halt DWR genutzt. Läßt sich halt in 5 min nutzbar machen und funktioniert einfach.

Seitdem ärgere ich mich eigentlich nur noch entweder mit Richfaces (also JSF bzw. neuerdings Seam) rum. Das bringt die Ajax Unterstützung ja schon mit.
Oder ich ärgere mich nicht und nehme gleich Wicket. 

Aber das hilft dir in dem Fall nichts, das wäre dann nämlich ein größerer Umbau.


----------

